# 12dp 2dt - bleeding



## Lfey (Jan 26, 2012)

Well needless to say i feel so far down in the dumps this morning, i dont feel like ill get back up. Ive had a brown discharge when i wipe for the past couple of days and this morning it has turned to a  pale red blood, again only when i wipe, (sorry for tmi) and i have slight period pains. Feeling like its all over.

Has anyone else had this happen them at this stage and gone on to get a bfp. My otd is tomorrow?

thanks x


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Lfey,

I'm so sorry that you are feeling down  

Brown blood is old blood so it's OK and from what i have read on this site is very normal around this time so please try not to worry.
Could you call your clinic and see if you could increase your pessaries?

If you can go back to bed and rest and try to keep positive. I know it's easier said than done but not all bleeding leads to MC hunni.

I went through this last year and although it wasn't a happy ending for us a lot of women who were my cycle buddies had the same and went on to have a healthy 9 months and beautiful babies  

Lots of luv xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lfey (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Hope82

Thanks for your positive words. Ive called the clinic this morning and they just said to carry on as normal and go for my blood test in the morning.

Ive read a few posts on here of women being in the same situation, its just so hard to keep positive n hold back the tears at this stage.

Im so sorry your ivf last year didnt work out as it should have. Fingers crossed your lil FET sticks around this time round   xxx


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Im sure everything will be ok hun   

Please let me know how you get on.

It was very hard last year having a BFP and then having a MC at 5 weeks but there was nothing i could do about it as i had done everything i could.

Fingers crossed this year is our year for both of us  

xxx


----------



## Lfey (Jan 26, 2012)

I have my fingers crossed for you xx

Mine isn't looking too good my bleed has since got a lot heavier with clots (sorry tmi) and my cramps got a bit worse. I had 2 enbies onboard so need to see tomorrow if I've lost both or just 1 as I know this can happen. Thanks again for your positivity x


----------

